# Dislocated Hip and Knee Cap



## 20millie (Feb 23, 2008)

hello all, I do not post much but I do read all the posts and have learned so much. I just wanted to share an awful experience we had with Sophie, 4 1/2 pound female Malt. While sitting on the sofa, I picked her up to place her on the wooden floor. I only had her with one hand like I always do and she wiggled out of my hand and hit the floor from only about 8 or 9 inches. She hit the floor on all fours but I saw her left read hip give.

She never cried or anything, but just favored it and held her back leg up. Well, I was frantic, called my Vet at home and he was very helpful. He felt like everything would be OK for the night, to just not let her be too active. The next morning, X-Rays revealed a dislocated hip and kneecap. He was able to reset both. We had to keep her immobilized, restrict her activity for three weeks.

Today was her final checkup, everything is OK except the knee cap. He said that she would probably need surgery to correct the groove that her knee cap slide into. he felt like the fall had nothing to do with it, just aggravated it. He also stated that the kneecap issue was common with very small dogs.

He recommended that I get a second opinion on this if I wanted. He said that if not corrected, there could be problems down the road. She is 23 months old now.

Sorry for the long post, just wanted to share.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I hope Sophie will be fine soon. Many of our Malts have knee problems, and most do just fine after the surgery.


----------



## 20millie (Feb 23, 2008)

Sorry, I guess I posted in the wrong area


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Get well soon, baby girl.
xoxoxo


----------



## Kutsmail1 (Dec 26, 2007)

QUOTE (revakb2 @ Nov 11 2009, 04:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=850064


> I hope Sophie will be fine soon. Many of our Malts have knee problems, and most do just fine after the surgery.[/B]


While, I can't hold Zippy with one hand, I know how bad that must have made you feel. One day while walking back inside with Zippy, our Golden barked, and I turned my head. I didn't realize that Zippy had not gotten all the way inside the door. When I did my first step to go in, I stepped on the hair of her little back foot. She jerked, and there went the patella. She stopped to look back too, and I just didn't realize it. 

It doesn't make you feel better to know it was an accident because we know they rely on us for everything. The vet reassured me as well that it was going to happen anyway, but it is something I have never forgotten. It makes us more aware of how fast things can happen though. 

Our babies know that we love them and would never do anything on purpose to hurt them. I'm glad that the she is on the mend.


----------

